# Window shutters and boxes - first project - WIP



## softtop (29 May 2010)

Right, here we go for my first project, with pictures. Actually, having started this I have to say I’m very impressed that you all manage to do the pictures as you go because I kept forgetting! 

My previous carpentry experience has been fairly rough and ready, and mostly involved MDF so go easy…

We have a set of 5 windows in half an octagon at the front of the house (two small ones on either side, 3 large in the middle), which originally had vertical sliding shutters but these are missing, and there has been a certain amount of neglect, rot etc.:







Underneath each window should be a shutter box but most have rotted out, along with some of the slides for the shutters:





Here is one original one, with sash pockets removed on either side:





And here are my supplies for the project. Lots of Dougie Fir (as recommended for replacement of old pine on Georgian buildings):





First off I replace the rotten slides where necessary, and add in some Celotex insulation as it gets very cold in here:





Then I have decided to line the boxes with damp-proof membrane as the shutters sit well down below floor level:





*Replacement Boxes for below the windows*
First I cut out the lengths of timber roughly with the SCMS:





Then I cut them down their lengths to roughly the right width (I don’t have a TS):





Next I plane two faces flat:









Then it’s lots of thicknessing:





…and lots of chippings. Luckily I can use these in my wood-fired boiler:





Now to join the various bits together, out with a new toy (well second hand but still b*st*rd expensive!):





Clamp up the pieces (didn’t have wide enough timber for the bottom sections of the boxes):





Then I need to rout out a channel for the recessed panel to sit in:









I’ve got some 6mm birch ply for the panels:





Dry fit (this is one of the small panels):





…and then glue up:





Here is one of the large ones, all glued. Just needs trimming to the right height. I have some mouldings I reckon I can reuse round the recess:






Shutters to come soon…

Thanks for looking.


----------



## softtop (29 May 2010)

*Shutters*
I have 10 shutters to make (2 for each window) – 4 small and 6 large. So I need to cut a load of timber to rough length on the SCMS for the stiles and rails. The larger shutters will also have a single muntin:





Then I rip all of this down to rough width on the BS:





Then it’s a long time with the P/T, which certainly pays its way today! Lots of bags of chippings too:





As you can see there is quite a variety of colours in the wood. I had been going to paint the shutters but now my wife is saying it seems a shame to paint them and could I wax them instead? Obviously this will upset any historic purists but hey ho, you have to do what SWMBO says! So I stack them into sets for each pair of shutters according to grain/colouring:





However, not painting them does present a problem as I was originally going to use birch ply for the panels. Luckily I have lots of Dougie Fir so I decide to try my hand at resawing. Got to be a first time for everything. 

Here is a bunch of timber cut to rough length:





…and here is my first attempt at resawing a 7” wide board:





The bandsaw 3/8” blade slices through it without too much trouble and the finished result should be fine after a good session in the thicknesser:





I spend a number of hours feeding the wood through the thicknesser to get it down to 7mm thick:





About 5 bags of chippings later we have a load of 7mm boards:





Now to try gluing a couple together. I fear they will try and spring up so I have put a weight on top:





It seems to have worked so I give it a once over with the scraper to remove the excess glue and then the sander:





Since I’m not painting the shutters I decide to install the new blade I’ve been saving for the SCMS. It cuts through the timber like the proverbial knife through butter:





Next I need to rout out the grooves for the panel. I only have a 6mm router bit so am doing it from both directions to get my 7mm recess and this also ensures it’s centred on the frame:





Out with the Domino again to join the sides together:





I've cut the panels to size with my Skill saw, then dry fit – it seems to go together!





Now to glue it up (and leave it outside in the sunshine):





…and here it is this morning after a quick going over with the sander:





One down, 9 to go. I’ll keep you posted! Actually I don't have enough clamps to do this very quickly...

I was thinking of finishing them with a couple of coats of shellac and then some Briwax. Does that sound sensible? Any other suggestions?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Chems (29 May 2010)

Looks great. Get some Titebond 3, you can take it out of the clamps in half an hour. No messing at all. 

I was expecting some sort of hash job when you said first project, this is lovely!


----------



## ByronBlack (29 May 2010)

Great WIP photo's, you have a nice setup of gear there. How do you find the Record bandsaw? It seems to re-saw nicely enough.

My own personal view with regards the panels and whatnot; they should be painted, it's not the prettiest wood in the world with all that flat saw cathedral grain


----------



## softtop (29 May 2010)

Thanks for the glue tip - that's brilliant. Shame it's Sunday tomorrow but will buy some as soon as I can.

I have found the Record BS to be great and does all that I ask of it. However, it's the first and only BS I've ever used so I'm probably not the best person to comment. Actually I was going to buy a TS but after extensive research (on this forum of course) I decided that a BS would be more useful, especially since I've had a SCMS for years.

I know what you mean about the timber and the painting, hence my original plan but not sure that it's up to me in the end...! 

Cheers.


----------



## Chems (29 May 2010)

softtop":nnqno20m said:


> Thanks for the glue tip - that's brilliant. Shame it's Sunday tomorrow but will buy some as soon as I can.



Its made such a difference to my working its great.

I agree painting also.


----------



## OPJ (30 May 2010)

A good first project so far and an excellent choice in going for a bandsaw instead of a table saw. How else would you have cut those boards 7in deep?! :wink:


----------



## softtop (31 May 2010)

Okay, here is the first large shutter going together:





And here it is once it's come out of the clamps and I've given it a going over with the sander:





Still working rather slowly I'm afraid... Thanks for looking.


----------



## Patsy (19 Jan 2016)

Are you ever coming back.....it's been years but I'd love to see an update. My daughters have just bought a flat in a Victorian house and they've found some corded shutters which belong to the bay windows. Their flat is on the upper floor so thry wouldn't fit the same as yours but we so interested to see your end result.

Many thanks,
Pat


----------



## softtop (20 Jan 2016)

Sorry yes still around but just the general busyness of life gets in the way! House renovations still ongoing...

In the end didn't paint them as wanted to enjoy the wood from the first project (sorry!). Also of course I hadn't allowed for the windows being massively out of square but it's close enough for a first go.

They have made a big difference to the warmth in the room though I love shutters anyway.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Patsy (20 Jan 2016)

OH MY GOODNESS! I never actually expected a response, thank you so much.

So do both shutters on each window actually slide down out of sight? You can probably tell, I'm amazed by this.

I've attached a photo for you to see the items we found at the flat. There are two unpainted shutters for each of the bay windows and the wall panels for the bay but nothing for the single window to the side. 






Thanks again for the update.
Pat


----------



## custard (20 Jan 2016)

What a beautiful room. I hope you fill it with some equally beautiful furniture!


----------



## softtop (23 Jan 2016)

The way mine work is that there are extra slides in the window frames for the shutters to run in, complete with pulleys and sash cord and weights, just like for windows (Pic 1). The shutters run in these grooves (Pic 2). 

When you push them down they go below the level of the floor, which is why they were never popular as they tended to rot! (Pic 3). Then there is a hinged cover so you can make it look neat when they are down (Pic 4).

I assume you still have grooves and pulleys (mine were all clogged up with paint but I managed to get them running again). You will presumably need to buy sash cord and possibly weights (though you may find they are left in the boxes, if you are lucky!).

Hope this is of some help...

Regards,

Henry


----------



## rhrwilliams (28 Jan 2016)

Fantastic project I'm glad this thread got updated


----------

